# Keyless Entry



## JermaineDupri (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright, I bought a 1993 Maxima and I geuss its been owned by a few people before me because the dealer didn't have the code for the keypad. Anybody know how to reset this?


----------



## S12_forgotten_silvia (Mar 20, 2008)

i dont know how to reset it, but if you can get a hold of a high tech obd-II scanner, like an ETHOS, you can get into the BCM and find the code. but last i checked, that scanner was about $1300 from snap-on


----------

